# Gene Cafe Mod Service?



## WKD (Jun 29, 2018)

For those of us not quite confident enough to mod the GC ourselves, anyone knows of a service?

Many thanks


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

There is some very comprehensive information available on the Gene Cafe Mods and if you contribute to the forum there's a lot of helpful people that can advise, alternatively buy one that has the mod and sell yours, there may be one in the for sale section soon


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

GerryM said:


> There is some very comprehensive information available on the Gene Cafe Mods and if you contribute to the forum there's a lot of helpful people that can advise, alternatively buy one that has the mod and sell yours, there may be one in the for sale section soon


A 1200 by any chance?


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

RazorliteX said:


> A 1200 by any chance?


It's the smaller 101


----------



## WKD (Jun 29, 2018)

GerryM said:


> There is some very comprehensive information available on the Gene Cafe Mods and if you contribute to the forum there's a lot of helpful people that can advise, alternatively buy one that has the mod and sell yours, there may be one in the for sale section soon


Thank you, will keep an eye out.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

This website owned by @DavecUK of this forum contains the info you require...and a lot more as well! One to bookmark?

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/


----------

